# Filter für JTable



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Prog welches daten aus einer Datenbank ausliest und diese in eine JTable schreibt.

Wie kann ich jetzt die JTable so erweitern das ich die einzelnen Zeilen filtern kann?

Hier Teil meines Codes (der Filterversuch der ausgeklammert ist funktioniert so nicht ganz):


```
public static void main(String[] argv) throws Exception {
 JTable table = new JTable(myModel());
 JFrame f = new JFrame("Anschl");
 //f.setSize(1500, 800);
   
 Rectangle maxBounds = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getMaximumWindowBounds();      // Berechnet die Maximal mögliche Größe der Tabelle bzw. des Frames       
 f.setSize(maxBounds.width, maxBounds.height);                                                          // und setzt diese dann auf maximum damit der ganze Bildschirm gefüllt ist!
  
 f.add(new JScrollPane(table));
 table.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
 // table.setRowHeight(45);
 //Stromobjekte.AutofitTableColumns.autoResizeTable(table, true, 10, true);
 table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
 
 /*
    final TableRowSorter<TableModel> sorter = new TableRowSorter<TableModel>(myModel());
    table.setRowSorter(sorter);
 //   JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane(table);
    //frame.add(pane, BorderLayout.CENTER);

  //  JPanel panel = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
    JLabel label = new JLabel("Filter");
    f.add(label);
    final JTextField filterText = new JTextField("A");
    f.add(filterText);
   // frame.add(panel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    JButton button = new JButton("Filter");
    button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        String text = filterText.getText();
        if (text.length() == 0) {
          sorter.setRowFilter(null);
        } else {
          sorter.setRowFilter(RowFilter.regexFilter(text));
        }
      }
    });
*/
  
 WindowListener wClose = new WindowAdapter() {
 public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){
 System.exit(0);
 }
 };
 f.setVisible(true);

 }
```


----------



## Marco13 (29. Jun 2012)

Hast du schonmal das Filter-Beispiel bei How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) kopiert, gestartet und angeschaut? Wenn ja, kannst du die eigentliche Frage ja vielleicht präzisieren...


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Hi, Danke für den Link.... hatte schon einiges gesucht und gefunden aber nocht nicht das was ich will zusammengebracht.

Das was ich machen will ist das hier:

```
http://code.google.com/p/oxbow/wiki/TableRowFilterSupport
```

Ich arbeite mit Netbeans (7.1), aber die TableRowFilterSupport Methode wird hier nicht erkannt?
Aber so wie das auf der HP aussieht ist das genau das was ich will


----------



## Marco13 (29. Jun 2012)

Willst du das selbst nachimplementieren oder verwenden oder wie oder was...!?


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Also verwenden wäre schon ganz gut... ich hab mir mal die akutelle version heruntergeladen (.jar File)
swing-bits-0.5.0.zip - oxbow - library and sources (see Swing-Bits Release Notes wiki) - Swing UI enhacements - Google Project Hosting

Muss ich das dann in die Bibliothek laden?
Wie greife ich dann darauf zu?

Sorry, komme mir grad selbst etwas blöd vor denn das ist vermutlich Java-Schule 2. Stunde oder so...


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

So, habs geschaft.... hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.....

Die Jar in die Bibliothek eingebunden und importiert... funkz einwandfrei und ist echt cool die Filterung mittels rechtsklick


----------

